

Bill Murray shows you how A/B testing can help you land the girl of your dreams - jayzee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_yDWQsrajA&t=1m42s

======
zimpenfish
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2010/07/groundhog-day-or-
th...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2010/07/groundhog-day-or-the-problem-
with-ab-testing.html)

